# pto driven dump bed



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

found an aluminum truckcraft flatbed for a great price and grabbed it. its going to replace my cheapy steel flatbed. i would really like to make this bed dump since it is plenty strong enough to hold up to it. i have been thinking my truck already has enough work to do electrically and my np205 transfer case has pto provisions. what all would be involved in getting that going?


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

ive only used stick shift pto dump trucks. how would this work on my stupid shifomatic sophisticated transmission?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Well for probally ease I would say electric over hydraulic. Way easier to deal with and install


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

It would work fine.Your tranny simply needs to be in neutral upon PTO use.


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

Unless you plan on simultaneously raising the plow and the bed, I don't think you're looking at any issue with how much work your truck has to do electrically. Electric dumps are just so much nicer to work with and have no real disadvantages...it's not like automatic vs. manual transmissions where you get real advantages for little extra work.

Use all that extra energy and garage time to swap out that slushbox for a real transmission.


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

If you're doing a lot of dumping a pto cycles faster. Also my truck is an auto and you just flip a switch and dump. No need to be jn neutral. That would be a dealbreaker for me as i always need to pull up while dumping


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

alldayrj;1528798 said:


> If you're doing a lot of dumping a pto cycles faster. Also my truck is an auto and you just flip a switch and dump. No need to be jn neutral. That would be a dealbreaker for me as i always need to pull up while dumping


all our pto autos,,,can be in drive or reverse with the pto on. to engage it, out in d or r pull pto level, the n to operate bed


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

tuney443;1528752 said:


> It would work fine.Your tranny simply needs to be in neutral upon PTO use.


Should have elaborated more.Depending on what your setup is,and whether a Muncie or a Chelsea PTO is being used,usually having your tranny in gear while engaging or disengaging the PTO,then put the tranny in N.Best to follow manufacturers directions though--lots of different possible combos out there.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

I think there all Chelsea tuney,,, and that's what the stickers say on the tks from the manufacture


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

theholycow;1528794 said:


> Unless you plan on simultaneously raising the plow and the bed, I don't think you're looking at any issue with how much work your truck has to do electrically. Electric dumps are just so much nicer to work with and have no real disadvantages...it's not like automatic vs. manual transmissions where you get real advantages for little extra work.
> 
> Use all that extra energy and garage time to swap out that slushbox for a real transmission.


this trans still works perfect so i cant bring myself to take it out. when i wear it out ill definitley make it an nv4500.


----------



## RJ lindblom (Sep 21, 2006)

randomb0b123;1529312 said:


> this trans still works perfect so i cant bring myself to take it out. when i wear it out ill definitley make it an nv4500.


As far as slush boxes that was one thing Dodge could do really well.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

dieselss;1528923 said:


> I think there all Chelsea tuney,,, and that's what the stickers say on the tks from the manufacture


Muncie is also a major player in PTO's.


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

alright unfortunatley cost is killing this idea im gonna have to go electric even though thats not my preference... new question, the hoist is rated for 3200 psi so i am i correct to assume i should get the closest to 3200 psi pump/motor i can find? would this make for the fastest dumping?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

No not fastest,,,just strong


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

ok cool im not that knowledgeable with this stuff its kinda new to me. what should i be looking for in the pump? highest gpm? would that make for fastest dumping? am i worrying about something very insignificant here? if im only going to lose like 5-10 seconds thats no problem i just dont want to be sitting there waiting for the bed to dump for minutes. also how do i know what size reservoir it should have?


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

just some corrected info for others . 

if you have a pto on the t-case then tranny has to be in a gear . or the internals of the tcase wont spin and run the pto on the tcase. but put the tcase in n position as it will spin the pto of the input gear teeth . 

and watch your self on pto drives on tcase . if you run tranny in to tall a gear you can over spin the pto driven item or if reverse can hurt somthing if not made to run in reverse. 

lots of off road guys do a tcase pto drive for inbed winches to give them line speed in forward gears and reverse power out if tranny is put in reverse.


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

ordered this
http://www.ebay.com/itm/DUMP-SUBFRA...819&pid=100015&prg=1085&rk=1&sd=330561538202&

would a 6 quart capacity pump be sufficient or should i go with 2 gallons?


----------



## jb1390 (Sep 23, 2008)

You can calculate the fluid that the cylinder will hold based on the diameter and stroke of the unit. Also, it matters if it a 2 way setup (power up power down). If not, you can set up the top of the cylinder as an extra reservoir, but sometimes that can be a PITA.


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

im going to use gravity down. thats what my dump insert had and came down plenty fast i didnt have to wait for it long and i figure thats less wear on my battery and alternator. how do i calculate the cylinder capacity?


----------



## jb1390 (Sep 23, 2008)

3.14 * ( .5 * cylinder diameter)^2 * stroke = volume


----------



## jb1390 (Sep 23, 2008)

jb1390;1532097 said:


> 3.14 * ( .5 * cylinder diameter)^2 * stroke = volume


If you want that in gallons you'll then need to convert cubic inches to gallons.

to get gallons, multiply that number by 0.004329


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

its 5" bore and 16" stroke i dont know the cylinder diameter yet


----------



## jb1390 (Sep 23, 2008)

the bore is what I meant by cylinder diameter. 

You will need 1.36 gallons of reserve fluid to extend all the way. Make sure when mounting your reservoir you account for fluid that may not be accessible depending on how your truck is oriented (uphill vs downhill, etc)


----------



## jb1390 (Sep 23, 2008)

jb1390;1532111 said:


> the bore is what I meant by cylinder diameter.
> 
> You will need 1.36 gallons of reserve fluid to extend all the way. Make sure when mounting your reservoir you account for fluid that may not be accessible depending on how your truck is oriented (uphill vs downhill, etc)


And all that to say, if you have the space to mount it easily enough, a 2 gallon reservoir would be better.

I would think about power down though-it takes much less fluid because you are using the top of the cylinder, it makes it more controlled when lowering with a load in it if you so choose, and you can use hydraulic pressure to lock the bed down (depending on geometries of the hoist you are getting). Plus when it is cold, it will probably lower quite a bit faster. Especially with an aluminum flatbed that might not weigh very much.


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

the beds about 400 lbs and the hoist 450 i think it will be ok


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

if you have a kendall oil dealer around you go get http://www.phillips66lubricants.com/brands-products/Single.aspx?pid=219&brand=Kendall+Motor+Oil

this is same basic as blue plow fluid . and my local delivery guy uses it in his kendall delivery truck lift gate. you would think its 90* outside in the winter with snow and ice on it from 2hr drive down highway .

he also said he sells a lot to local plow shops in 5 gal or 55 gal buckets.


----------

